# WWR's Mass Mission



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

*Goal;*

Get big as fcuk

*Diet;*

I've got several variations of my diet just to keep me sane, and its been working, I actually enjoy 90% of my meals.

Each variation works out to be 4000-4200 cals & 290-340g protein

I'll post up what I've eaten daily

*Training;*

Push, pull, legs

never been very strong so dont expect to see much here

*Niggles;*

Dont know if its because of the heat and my hayfever or the two combined but I've not had a solid nights sleep in about a month.

:rockon:

Buy a good blender for my green smoothies - either of these two https://www.grainsandbrawn.com/nutribullet-vs-magic-bullet-blender-review-2017/


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Would be very interested in your diet because I am aiming for that many calories but can't seem to hit them.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

aha you started one


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

bulkamainia - thanks bud

Always Injured - I thought it was hard aswell, but thats when I came across olive oil and peanut butter

jim - yes, be bitterly dissapointed!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

todays diet; breaking it down slightly pre request

Meal 1

6 Large Omega3 eggs

3 slices grainary bread

945cals 48pro

Meal 2

50g Whey

50g Oats

30g Peanutbutter

1 banana

300ml milk

845cals 56pro

Meal 3

200g chicken breast

100g rice

30g pb

770cals 52pro

Meal 4

250g lean mince beef

100g rice

812cal 55pro

Meal 5

50g Whey

30g pb

1 banana

300ml milk

670cal 51pro

total cal - 4042

total pro - 262

missed out on a couple shakes i have in between meals but overall was alright today, apart from one of the things i've eaten has given me the worst gas ever, even i think it fcuking stinks.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Diet was slightly off today, thanks to me mum! "got to eat your roast i made for you"

"BUT MUM I TOLD YOU I'M HAVING MY BEEF!"

anyway..

on waking

30g whey iso

Meal1

50g Whey,50goats,1banana,30gpb,300ml milk

Meal2

6 whole large omega 3 eggs, 3 slices grain bread

Meal3

200g chicken breast, 100g rice, 30g pb

Meal4

mums roast - turkey,potatoes,various veg and stuffing

Meal5

300ml milk, 50g whey, 30g pb

cal - 3900 - pro 270

other odds and ends

3 doughnuts

bottle of Thatchers Cider - not a big drinker but for some reason felt like some cider and fed up of this water down magers/strongbow sh!t.

training tomorrow, which should be pretty good, back and bis.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Had a nice session today, felt like there was more in the tank but needed to get back to work lol.

BOR x2 working

80kgs x 3 (pb)

80kgs x 4 (pb)

Lat Pulldown x2 working

70kgs x 8

70kgs x 6

DB shrugs 3x10

DB Pullover 3x10

BB Curls 3x10


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

been a really dirty day diet wise. Really tired yesterday, just laying in bed most the evening didnt prep much food.

Ate so much crap, not worth mentioning but probably 5000 cals+ and a couple of shakes for good measure.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Right I've been feeling really dirty recently, sluggish and sweaty and 13lbs heavier than a month ago - Not done a good amount of cardio for ages so Just about to spend 30min on the bike for piece of mind.

Bulking going along alright though, slowly filling out nicely - actually getting a bit of thickness in my chest.










Going to start doing cardio a few times a week (cant do it after training as its during my hour lunch) if this weight gain doesnt slow i'm backing the cals up to 3500


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh also did my legs on wednesday, forgot my book so i didnt record the weights

Leg press - 2 working sets

Front Squat on smith - 2 working sets

SLDL - 2 working sets - 90kgs x 5

Leg extention - 2 working sets with whole stack 8 reps (lol)


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

you thought of taking ZMA to help you sleep mate?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

stevo99 said:


> you thought of taking ZMA to help you sleep mate?


I actually ordered some but still waiting for it to come, did have a good night last night after the cardio though!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

i have been taking a syntha-6 shake from BSN with milk right before bed last 3 nights and been sleepin good for an insomniac so something is workin for me anyhow, good luck mate with everything


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> i have been taking a syntha-6 shake from BSN with milk right before bed last 3 nights and been sleepin good for an insomniac so something is workin for me anyhow, good luck mate with everything


Thanks mate.

The major issue with me is I dont do nearly enough cardio, after doing some sympothy cardio yesterday I swear I slepted loads better - going to try and do a little every night, hoping this will also combat my BF% slightly.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey man, good luck, will follow this.

Subbed

Did you work out the full macro break down? Or just Cals and Pro?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I have it worked out, everything is at home - will post the breakdown once I get back.

I've altered my diet so I'm sitting at 3500cals hopefully I can keep this weight gain steady.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool man, you look a similar size to me, and you cal intake is same as mine. Im coming in on 3800cals daily. Full breakdown in on my journal somewhere. Fairly new to this place, even i cant find the thing.

If you could post your vitals also , height/weight/waist etc would be cool if could compare as im also bulking.

Good luck mate, will follow with interest.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

vitals? that seems a bit personal!

anyway - i'm 5'11, 194lbs, male, straight, dark brown hair, likes walks in the park and red wine....


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Had enough of this gym, will most likely be going back to my old one, no more lunch time training. Reason being;

No squat rack

They have taken the only bench & rack away

the biggest DB is 34kgs

rarely get to use the smith as someone is always doing something stupid on it like deadlifting 40kgs

when i had a walk around the gym i asked the women who was showing me if it was quiet during lunch time - she said there was hardly anyone there - BULLSH!T its heaving, every single day what makes it worse is the lack of equipment.

anyway trained chest and tris today

Incline DB Bench

2 working sets

34kgs - 6

34kgs - 5

Dips

2 working sets

+5kgs - 5

+5kgs - 5

Push downs

1 working set

3/4 stack - 11


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

WWR said:


> vitals? that seems a bit personal!
> 
> anyway - i'm 5'11, 194lbs, male, straight, dark brown hair, likes walks in the park and red wine....


Same as me, tho im 197...and not so fussed on the walking in the park part.

Annoying about the gym, still, if theres not the right equipment, is only going to affect you in long run. So fvck em  Move on to bigger and better things :thumbup1:

Why did you leave the old one?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Same as me, tho im 197...and not so fussed on the walking in the park part.
> 
> Annoying about the gym, still, if theres not the right equipment, is only going to affect you in long run. So fvck em  Move on to bigger and better things :thumbup1:
> 
> Why did you leave the old one?


Haven't really left my old one, still got the membership going. Just started this current one because I heard good things about the gym and it's just down the road from my work so I can fit it in during the day.

The old one isn't great but it's a lot better. The only hardcore on round my neck of the woods is in a proper **** area, yesterday someone was shot... Don't want to be going there tbh


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Pecs feeling tight this morning! Going to get a good cardio session done today - it goes so quickly when I play one of The Big Bang Theory eppisodes on my iPad - wow i'm a nerd...


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

The Big Bang Theory can be fun at times. An IPad during cardio?

How did it go mate. Enjoying the DOMS on your chest still?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Had some problems with my email this AM mate but i will have it all out to you later this evening.

Nice log BTW!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1tonne - Yeh lol, my cardio is in the garage on the bike - just hold the ipad in my hands 

Nah chest is fine now, just a quick case of the doms

Con - Yeh no problem and ty.

Did some AM cardio, felt good to sweat it out again. The cardio is deffo helping me feel less sluggish.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Trying something slightly different for my training.

Today was back and Bis

It's a slight variation in the routine but I love it - I love the extra volume and I was so crazy pumped at the end.

BOR (overhand grip)

X2 working sets

80kgs x 6

80kgs x 6 (pb)

Lat pulldown (overhand grip)

X2 working sets

70kgs x 6

65kgs x 5

Pull over (machine) 3x10

X1 working set

90kgs x 7

DB Shrugs 4x10-15 (idea to pump the traps right up - holy crap it worked)

BB Curl 3x8-12

17kgs x 12

20sec rest

20kgs x 10

60sec rest

20kgs x 10

Hammer curl 3x8-12

14kgs x 8,8,8

When I was getting changed back for work It took ages to get my shirt on, I couldn't put the collar down, everything I worked was so pumped it was restricting my movment so much. I belt I looked like a pleb trying to figure out how to do it!

Wednesday is going to be bad, I have never EVER done the type of volume for my legs that I have planned


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> When I was getting changed back for work It took ages to get my shirt on, I couldn't put the collar down, everything I worked was so pumped it was restricting my movment so much. I belt I looked like a pleb trying to figure out how to do it!
> 
> Wednesday is going to be bad, I have never EVER done the type of volume for my legs that I have planned


 Great stuff bro that is a sign of a proper workout!

As far as high volume. If your diet is in place as is your supplementation if you only train 3 days per week you can afford to do a little more

Remember no more than 90-120 seconds between sets on legs or you will be in the gym for far too long.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Great stuff bro that is a sign of a proper workout!
> 
> As far as high volume. If your diet is in place as is your supplementation if you only train 3 days per week you can afford to do a little more
> 
> Remember no more than 90-120 seconds between sets on legs or you will be in the gym for far too long.


I managed everything today in about 35minutes, most of the time I was having on average a 45 second rest - just blasted through it all.

Was planning to have 90 secs tops for the main exercises on wednesday.

In a way its good that I have to fit EVERYTHING in, in 1 hour, shower/changing etc can make it more intense.

Thanks for popping in again!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Session looks great mate, 80kg BOR is great stuff!!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Session looks great mate, 80kg BOR is great stuff!!


Thanks buddy. was a PB too. :thumb:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Diet for today

100g oats

50g whey

Milk

1 dst spoon pb

1 banana

5g fish oil

1 multivit

200g chicken

100g rice

Train

Pwo

50g whey iso

Meal 4

200g chicken

100g rice

Meal 5

250 g lean mince beef

Plenty of green beans

Meal 6

2 dst spoon of natty pb

25g whey

Other

Bag of pom bears

Slice of cheese cake

Only got the plans for this diet when I woke up so tried to fit everything in with short notice, got up late as it was so had so make a shake quacking instead of my eggs.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice and sore from the back workout. Trying to ready myself for tomorrow.

Bought a few more sups today, more fish oil and some vit-c which proved quite expensive!!

Just finished an hours cardio whilst watching the good parts of Watchmen. Feeling tired!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good parts of Watchmen? Film really let me down. Only bit i really vividly remember is when he bangs hottie mccutie in that flying bug ship. She got titties to die for.

Glad you enjoying the Doms, im still suffering from Sundays chest workout. Back tomo for me, gotta try and catch you up 

Keep it up big man.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Good parts of Watchmen? Film really let me down. Only bit i really vividly remember is when he bangs hottie mccutie in that flying bug ship. She got titties to die for.
> 
> Glad you enjoying the Doms, im still suffering from Sundays chest workout. Back tomo for me, gotta try and catch you up
> 
> Keep it up big man.


I thought watchmen is a great film. Not sure what you have to catch me up with, the weights I'm pulling are suckage! Lol.

Ballsed today up already I was proper tired last night so went for a nap about 8ish expecting to wake around 9 or 10 but then woke up at 3am. I have no food prep! I'm just glad there is a mini carvery near my work I could pop in quickly.

Legs today, no doubt I will be back here complaining. :beer:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Legs...

ARRGGHHHHHHHHH

Sums its up alright. The issue I had is I didnt have enough time, plus they suck. Anyway this is what I did...

(carefully opening the damp, sweat stained pages of my log book)

Leg Press 6x15-20

100kgs x 20

110kgs x 20

120kgs x 20

130kgs x 15

140kgs x 15

170kgs x 17

In all fairness at this point I was ****ed.

Front Squat Smith

60kgsx15,14,11

DB Lunges 4x15-20 - I tried doing this all but I couldnt, time and my weak legs were against me.

35kgs x 20

35kgs x 20

fail

fail

SLDL (Yey something that didnt involve my quads!) 6x20-6

40kgs x 20

50kgs x 18

60kgs x 15

70kgs x 12

90kgs x 7

105kgs x 5

One thing that I didnt count on was my lower back.... extreme pumpage - fcuking hurt.

I had 15 mins to shower and change, didnt do the calf raises but this was planned:

Standing Calf Raise 5x20-30 :S :S :S :S

Never sweat as much as this in my life. Loved and hated it. Hate con even more...


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Fark, forgot to update this. Chest & shoulders on friday went as follows;

DB Flys 14kgs-10//14kgs-10//14kgs-9//14kgs-9//14kgs-9///

Super set with

DB Incline bench 20kgs-8//26kgs-8//28kgs-7//30kgs-7//32kgs-5///

Side Laterals 8kgs-15//8kgs-15//8kgs-15//8kgs-15//8kgs-15///

Super Set with

over head bb press 30kgs-7//35kgs-6//40kgs-6//40kgs-6//50kgs-4///

Dips

bwx7

bwx5

bwx5

standing calf raise (rull range)

5 sets of 3/4 stack for 10 reps each

Did some am cardio this morning, 30 minutes, got nice and sweaty.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i see you have no carbs in the pw shake why is this buddy? i have 50g gloucose pw, when on slin usualy 100g gloucose or a mass shake that has 150g carbs in it depending on how much slin i use..... 15iu pw is moste iv used

oh and one more thing as this is your 1st cycle try to stick to heavy compound moves not s/sets on the 1st set jmo- i think it is easyer to see were strength is going? ditch the flys and do heavy incline 1st move then after max out on incline then maybe do a fly ss flat press(if i could id do incline then flat then dips no s/sets) and id do the dips befor the lat raises.... work chest then delts not chest delts chest (unless the dips are for triceps? then yea it looks good just do heavy 1st move)


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i see you have no carbs in the pw shake why is this buddy? i have 50g gloucose pw, when on slin usualy 100g gloucose or a mass shake that has 150g carbs in it depending on how much slin i use..... 15iu pw is moste iv used
> 
> oh and one more thing as this is your 1st cycle try to stick to heavy compound moves not s/sets on the 1st set jmo- i think it is easyer to see were strength is going? ditch the flys and do heavy incline 1st move then after max out on incline then maybe do a fly ss flat press(if i could id do incline then flat then dips no s/sets) and id do the dips befor the lat raises.... work chest then delts not chest delts chest (unless the dips are for triceps? then yea it looks good just do heavy 1st move)


con has me doing something, says this routine is just for this week and will give me another today/tomorrow - dunno what he's up to but i'm just following it and seeing where it takes me lol.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> i see you have no carbs in the pw shake why is this buddy?


because i have yet to buy some dextrose lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

fuk con hes a cnut! he hasnt got a clue! do you see me asking any advice from that ass hole!? lol ok deadlifts, diet and other things that im not going to go into dont count lol

ok if its only for a short time then yea id do as he sais


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WWR said:


> because i have yet to buy some dextrose lol


lol fair play


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk con hes a cnut! he hasnt got a clue! do you see me asking any advice from that ass hole!? lol ok deadlifts, diet and other things that im not going to go into dont count lol
> 
> ok if its only for a short time then yea id do as he sais


yeh only for this week. maybe its to shock my body or something, i dunno lol. as long as it gets me looking like jay cutler in a couple months then i'm happy, dont want to end up looking like con or nothing.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol yea fuk that lol ucly cnut lol

it probis just a shoker but i wouldnt wana 2nd guess him or any thing... if he told me to do some thing that sounded reasonable (not like suk his cock) id do it for a wile but im another silly cnut that trusts con so....


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol yea fuk that lol ucly cnut lol
> 
> it probis just a shoker but i wouldnt wana 2nd guess him or any thing... if he told me to do some thing that sounded reasonable (not like suk his cock) id do it for a wile but im another silly cnut that trusts con so....


I trust con because hes a beast, plus i have a little laugh at his epic name now and then. :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

:lol: Nice discussion in here.

And yes higher volume.

Next week will be the same high volume with timed rest periods.

Every type of training works for a period of time (within reason) and that includes this higher volume/pumping style.

The reason i have you doing this is because you have not done this kind of training before. Plus based on your reactions after the workouts it certainly taxed you.

At the end of the day the body grows to adapt. Your body will need to do some major adapting during and after these work outs.

Personally i am not a fan of pumping style either but it certainly does work and i do work in periods of doing such work outs into my own program 

Back in the day i used to think only the heavy weights would make me grow. But after working with Pscarb i learnt that there are more than one way to build muscle!

P.S. If massive weights was the key to size don't you think Jim and his epic rows and that would out size me by a mile? I mean he does row 200kg while i am on the baby 140kg:whistling: Overall Jim is right obviously, you couldn't always train like this because you need periods of time where you use very heavy weights 

I do really think you need carbs during and after these work outs along with whey or aminos.

A couple of poweraid will do but you need to get the carbs in!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Nice discussion in here.
> 
> And yes higher volume.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post.

As for carbs, I simply haven't had time to buy some, I ordered some dextrose and creatine Thursday evening, kind of hoped it would have arrived yesterday but it's a no show.

These workouts are seriously doing their job, after Wednesday I was walking like a penguin because the insides of my legs were rubbing so much. After Friday my chest and shoulders were so pumped it looked as if they took on a completely new shape, just wish they looked like that all the time!!!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyway news just in, got next week's workout.

*Monday*

Lat pull down - 6x8-15 reps - 30 seconds between sets

Deadlifts - 10x6-10 reps - 1 minute between sets

underhand chin ups - 5 sets each set to failure - 1 minute between sets

*Wednesday*

front squats - 10-15 reps straight into stationary db lunges 10 steps per leg, 5 sets total, 2 minutes rest per set

Stiff leg deadlift (DBs) - 15-20 reps

supersetted with machine calve raises 20-30 reps, no rest between sets 5 sets

Leg press - 1 set 100 reps - split into 10 sets of 10, rest 10 seconds between sets but never rack the weight keeping knees slightly bent at resting

*Friday*

Laying on the floor db press - 5x5 - 2 minutes rest between sets

side laterals 10-15 reps straight into over head press 4-8 reps 5 sets total, 1 minute rest between sets

dips to failure straight into laying on the floor narrow grip push ups to failure 5 sets, 2 minutes between sets


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

garh - just found some pics of me 9 months back when I first started training, I really didnt think I was THAT bad.

Heres 9 months ago at 168lbs










Heres this morning at 194lbs


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You have very nicely shaped arms.

Lats are a bit high.

Overall i say pile on the size for a year or so even if it means having to wait to get the abbs out because when you do diet down you will have a really nice physique instead of a stringy one. Which is a problem for people who diet down and are too vain for the most part.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> You have very nicely shaped arms.
> 
> Lats are a bit high.
> 
> Overall i say pile on the size for a year or so even if it means having to wait to get the abbs out because when you do diet down you will have a really nice physique instead of a stringy one. Which is a problem for people who diet down and are too vain for the most part.


Thanks mate. When you say my lats are high - what does that mean? (is it one of them "damn genetics" moments?) lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Thanks mate. When you say my lats are high - what does that mean? (is it one of them "damn genetics" moments?) lol


 Yeah i think its genetic.

Look at how high up on your body your lats start that's what is meant by high lats.

Tons of pro's have it so no worries it wont slow you down.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah i think its genetic.
> 
> Look at how high up on your body your lats start that's what is meant by high lats.
> 
> Tons of pro's have it so no worries it wont slow you down.


Yeh i see what you mean, yours seem to be loads lower! c0ck.

Going to throw anyother pic up here on september, hope to achieve my long awated target of 200lbs by then. Not sure how far I could take it, would be interesting to see though!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Yeh i see what you mean, yours seem to be loads lower! c0ck.
> 
> Going to throw anyother pic up here on september, hope to achieve my long awated target of 200lbs by then. Not sure how far I could take it, would be interesting to see though!


 220lb with vague abbs in a year is doable IMO


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :lol: Nice discussion in here.
> 
> And yes higher volume.
> 
> ...


never doughted you buddy and i also use lighter weight and pump from time to time like now actaly but i was just thinking for a 1st cycle the easiest way to track progress would be weight (on scales) and strength?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

just looked at the pic deffo made gains you dick ed! lol i dnt know what you thought would happen but you have deffo made moves in the right direction


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> 220lb with vague abbs in a year is doable IMO


Damn I couldn't ask for more than that.

Roll on 1 year please!!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> just looked at the pic deffo made gains you dick ed! lol i dnt know what you thought would happen but you have deffo made moves in the right direction


Thanks, just wish that 9 months was a whole 9 months of ped use. Oh well, still got the next 5 to look forward to :thumb:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Just finished off todays cardio, 40 minutes on the bike watching Iron Man on my iPad, it went so quickly. I started off the day with 20 minutes in the morning which was tough as i was just sitting there in the garage with nothing interesting to star at.

Today's diet was like...

6 whole eggs

3 slices grain bread

(tried to poach the 6 eggs but ended being a watery mush)

5g fish oil

1000mg vit-c

1 multivit

200g chicken

100g rice

green beans

apple

300g chicken

spuds

various veg

50g whey shake in water

50g oats

1 dst spoon of pb

25g whey in water

2 dst spoons of pb

Diet was slightly off today as i got up late.

Looking forward to tomorrow for the extra back pumpage


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> never doughted you buddy and i also use lighter weight and pump from time to time like now actaly but i was just thinking for a 1st cycle the easiest way to track progress would be weight (on scales) and strength?


 Well it depends on how you approach it.

When doing "pumping" work you still want to go as heavy as possible and on some exercises you can even using a bit of cheating movements to get more reps out and really over load the muscles. I certainly see no point in work outs where you use weights that are very light for you and not going to or at least very close to failure.

A good example is Jay Cutler he does high volume but he takes the sets to failure and uses decent weight.

I am a big believer in that a lot of people simply train not hard enough and/or fail to do enough during these work outs.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well it depends on how you approach it.
> 
> When doing "pumping" work you still want to go as heavy as possible and on some exercises you can even using a bit of cheating movements to get more reps out and really over load the muscles. I certainly see no point in work outs where you use weights that are very light for you and not going to or at least very close to failure.
> 
> ...


i agree 100% still train to failure as ther is no other way? if you do what you can do youll never beat it you gota do what you can do and then some! (bit of a cheat or rest pause etc) and plus pumping for me is 10-15reps till fail


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i agree 100% still train to failure as ther is no other way? if you do what you can do youll never beat it you gota do what you can do and then some! (bit of a cheat or rest pause etc) and plus pumping for me is 10-15reps till fail


 Exactly, use whatever means to get more reps.

Personally i have a womans body and cant do cheat reps as i get hurt.

Big fan of rest pause though!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Exactly, use whatever means to get more reps.
> 
> *Personally i have a womans body and cant do cheat reps as i get hurt*.
> 
> Big fan of rest pause though!


lol you have read my crying posts in my journal buddy you know im the same lol fuked over falling to bits and im only just (4th july) 23!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol you have read my crying posts in my journal buddy you know im the same lol fuked over falling to bits and im only just (4th july) 23!


 Everyone that knows me laughs because they say they know i am coming without seeing me because i have joints in my legs that click loudly when i walk after a leg session:lol: Thankfully it doesn't hurt but it still makes you think "oh sh1t what will it be like in 20 years"!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Everyone that knows me laughs because they say they know i am coming without seeing me because i have joints in my legs that click loudly when i walk after a leg session:lol: Thankfully it doesn't hurt but it still makes you think "oh sh1t what will it be like in 20 years"!


lol im not that bad but back clicks rists are bad too knees are also bad not loude but pain can be high lol so i only do a few heavy squat sesions then lighter fr even time off


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey man, looks good. Got some big lads there helping you out 

Good job haha. You starting some sort of cycle but the looks of things? hope that works well for you. Just got back from legs....cant walk.  Off to bookers, need chicken.

Hope your well lad.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne - Yeh mate, been 'on' for about 5 weeks now.

Ok did the back workout, I dunno, not really feeling this one, was still pumped but wasnt as good as my last back workout.

On the lat pulldown I fatigued at the 5th set, had little energy. The deadlifts felt more like a HIIT routine than lifting weight, lower back still pumped up like a b!tch though. Chins were chins lol.

I miss my rows, curls and shrugs


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> 1Tonne - Yeh mate, been 'on' for about 5 weeks now.
> 
> Ok did the back workout, I dunno, not really feeling this one, was still pumped but wasnt as good as my last back workout.
> 
> ...


 Ah well, every workout wont be your fav when you are trying different programs. I am glad you liked the first one though:thumbup1: The one you just did i found very good when i did it but obviously different strokes for different folks


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Ah well, every workout wont be your fav when you are trying different programs. I am glad you liked the first one though:thumbup1: The one you just did i found very good when i did it but obviously different strokes for different folks


I'm glad I did try it though. All a learning curve with myself.

I think the issue was my fitness, I prefer to do the deads heavier than what I did but my heart felt like it was going to jump through my skin on the last couple sets.

Looking forward to wednesday though, want to kill my legs on the 100 repper.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> I'm glad I did try it though. All a learning curve with myself.
> 
> I think the issue was my fitness, I prefer to do the deads heavier than what I did but my heart felt like it was going to jump through my skin on the last couple sets.
> 
> Looking forward to wednesday though, want to kill my legs on the 100 repper.


 See this is what i am trying to help you out with. Doing things that you normally would not. The more variance you have the more you will learn about your body. Only you can tell if something is working and if something is not

But i bet you never would have attempted todays workout if it weren't for me. :lol:

Heart rate/fitness all of this is all related to gains mate.

Plus let me be frank. If you are eating correctly which you are. Not drinking or doing other things to sabotage your work outs. You will grow if you work hard when you take test. Now its when you are natural that you have to be very careful about how you train as its very easy to over train. On gear training 3 days per week....you are never going to over train mate its impossible.

Do get those sugars in you while you work out it really helps gains BIG TIME!

Lol, when i first started coaching my younger brother i had him doing all sorts of crazy sh1t. Like squatting for15 minutes straight with an empty bar. Fast forward a few years and he is 19, 210lb with vague abbs, 5ft7 and totally natural...


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> See this is what i am trying to help you out with. Doing things that you normally would not. The more variance you have the more you will learn about your body. Only you can tell if something is working and if something is not
> 
> But i bet you never would have attempted todays workout if it weren't for me. :lol:
> 
> ...


I dont drink as it is and never done any reccy drugs. Will be getting the malto tomorrow.

I think its great doing all these routines.

From what I do enjoy doing are the heavy, 6x8-12 sets, I would have never done that before, I would have thought - nah, going to over train or something.

Love the crazy supersets like the lat raise right into front press, this messes my shoulders up so much, all the supper setting seem to get that worked muscle COMPLETELY pumped that its hard to move afterwards.

So, from what I've done.

Heavy 6x8-12 = Good

Supper sets = Good

20 reps on legs = Good

etc lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Plus I wish I was 18 again, seems a bloody ideal age to train.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Good stuff mate.

Well i sent you next weeks work outs.

They are lower on the over all volume but there is a load of high rep stuff for squats and deads


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> Well i sent you next weeks work outs.
> 
> They are lower on the over all volume but there is a load of high rep stuff for squats and deads


Cool mate, deffo want to get my deads up, worst exercise ever for me. Never been good at it.

So your off to Europe - thought you hated it? lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> So your off to Europe - thought you hated it? lol.


 Its ok to visit plus its nice to see family and friends.

Haven't seen my youngest sister in nearly 4 years.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Its ok to visit plus its nice to see family and friends.
> 
> Haven't seen my youngest sister in nearly 4 years.


That will be nice, any family members not know of your current size? Would be funny to see some expressions! mg: :blink: :scared: :scared:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry to jump in and steal info WRR 

You referred to Malto, i assume you mean maltodextrin for post workout for carbs?

I dont take any. My post workout shake consists of just Whey shake. I know Maltodextrin / Dextrose is there to replace your depleted Glyco stores. Can someone put me straight and if so, advise me on whats best to buy/use?

Again, sorry for the hijack mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> That will be nice, any family members not know of your current size? Would be funny to see some expressions! mg: :blink: :scared: :scared:


 Well i have been over 90kg (lean btw before a fatty comment is made) since i was 18 so it wont be much of a surprise:lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i have been over 90kg (lean btw before a fatty comment is made) since i was 18 so it wont be much of a surprise:lol:


Ah right, all in the genes then, thats why your brother is a beast too!

I hate you.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Sorry to jump in and steal info WRR
> 
> You referred to Malto, i assume you mean maltodextrin for post workout for carbs?
> 
> ...


I've just bought the My Protein malto I'm sure it's all the same mate, just sugar, simple carbs. And don't apologize hardly a hijack!!!

Btw it's WWR, get it right buddy :laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Sorry to jump in and steal info WRR


 Or you can just pay me and get all the info personalized for you:whistling: :lol:

WWR up until i was 17 i was a very skinny skater boy. My gains purely came from being very obsessed with it to the point where i wouldn't even go to the cinema with mates because it would cut into eating/training time.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Or you can just pay me and get all the info personalized for you:whistling: :lol:
> 
> WWR up until i was 17 i was a very skinny skater boy. My gains purely came from being very obsessed with it to the point where i wouldn't even go to the cinema with mates because it would cut into eating/training time.


All I think about is training and eating, last month or so it's the only thing on my mind. Sad or what!? Plus i think you need, more so required, to be obsessed to do well in this sport. My parents wanted to have a take away tonight and I couldn't let my poor beef sit their and not be eaten!

Here's another q.

Back ages ago, you said to me that milk makes you fat. Were you being serious?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Back ages ago, you said to me that milk makes you fat. Were you being serious?


 Depends.......if you are drinking several liters of it yes its not great.

But i drink about 1 pint of full fat raw milk every day and i feel great for it.

Why raw you ask. Well when you pasturize the milk it seems to make it much harder to absorb. I always get bloated with regular milk, not so with raw milk.

Give it a go have a pint of milk each day and see how you feel and look.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Well I finished the day being hardcore but now feeling sick because I had too much.

Diet was like this...

50g whey

50g oats

2dst spoon of pb

milk

banana

1 multivit

5g fish oil

1000mg vit-c

200g chicken

100g rice

greens

apple

train

50g whey iso

10g creatine

1000mg vit-c tab

200g chicken

100g rice

greens

250g lean mince beef

greens

(hardcore bit)

6 whole eggs

500ml milk

1dst spoon pb

honey

all blended

With the last meal I put the milk in first then started to put the eggs in and under estimated how much the eggs took up so I was left with like 850ml mixture, after it was blended i was left with something around 1100ml - had to drink it all otherwise it will be a waste, feeling ****ing sick and bloated to fcuk. not happy!

got a chamomile(sp) tea atm, hoping that will help a little. and having an early night


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Or you can just pay me and get all the info personalized for you:whistling: :lol:
> 
> WWR up until i was 17 i was a very skinny skater boy. My gains purely came from being very obsessed with it to the point where i wouldn't even go to the cinema with mates because it would cut into eating/training time.


lol i eat in pics lol i have sat with chicken strips and nuts when on low carbs but i went last week and smashed the popcorn!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Depends.......if you are drinking several liters of it yes its not great.
> 
> But i drink about 1 pint of full fat raw milk every day and i feel great for it.
> 
> ...


do we get this raw milk in the uk?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i havnt been able to find it jim


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it straight off the udders, untreated?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Right today was slightly off

50g whey

50g oats

5g fish old

1 multi vit

1000mg vit-c

200g chicken breast

6 oat cakes

Chocolate muffin & danish

200g chicken breast

6 oat cakes

300g chicken

greens

some pasta and cheese

6 whole eggs (just scambed this time)

I'm getting pretty hungry during the days now, dont know if i should start eating more or just let it all roll?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Also, stepped on the scales just as I was interested and I just tipped 202lbs. Yes I know I know, its in the evening, after all my mealsand yadda yadda yadda - but I've never been this heavy on an evening weight.

First time I've seen 200+ lbs on the scales since I picked up a 15kg plate to see if it really was 15kgs


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok so todays workout - I swear my legs looked massive in the mirror after this, dunno if the mirror is arched or something?!

front squats (smith) - 10-15 reps - 60kgs

ss 5 sets total

db lunges 10 steps per leg - 40kgs

Stiff leg deadlift (DBs) - 15-20 reps 68kgs

supersetted with machine calve raises (half stack) 20-30 reps, no rest between sets 5 sets

Leg press - 1 set 100 reps - split into 10 sets of 10, rest 10 seconds between sets but never rack the weight keeping knees slightly bent at resting

started off at 100kgs for 40 reps

went to 70kgs for the rest ****ing died


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Quick update

Yesterdays Diet was dire - I didnt do any prep so my first 3 meals were all whey and oats.

Today was better;

50g whey

50g oats

1dst spoon pb

1multi vit

5g fish oil

1000mg vit-c

250g lean mince beef

100g rice

greens

250g lean mince beef

100g rice

greens

300g beef

various veg

6 whole eggs with a bit of cheese

Looking forward to tomorrows workout, love chest, tris and shoulders.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Just come from my very nice chest, shoulders and tris session

Floor Press (dbs) 34kgs 5x5 (could have gone heavier but 34 is the max)

Lat Raise 17kgs 10-15

ss

front press 17kgs 4-8

15/7 - 13/5 - 13/6 - 12/5 - 10/5

dips to failure

ss

push up

9/11 - 7/10 - 7/9 - 6/7 - 6/6

shoulders were crazy pumped it hurt to have them by my side, massive lactic acid!!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice workout mate :beer:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Loving the journal mate:thumb:

Great to see all the different workouts your doing.

How long are you going to be swapping your workouts around or are you going to settle on a set plan in time??

Would this training be ok for a natty to try?? What do you think Con??


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

DNC said:


> Loving the journal mate:thumb:
> 
> Great to see all the different workouts your doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.

No idea, hes given me the plans for next week which is a different one again. I'm sure after that he is going to give me something less volume like he promised.

I would probably asume geared towards someone who is on gear, not 100% though.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah,see what Con says as would maybe like to try these workouts from the start and see how my body reacts

If and what cardio are you doing mate??


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

DNC said:


> Yeah,see what Con says as would maybe like to try these workouts from the start and see how my body reacts
> 
> If and what cardio are you doing mate??


Doing a good hour each off day, basically just sit on a bike for an hour till my balls go numb lol


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

WWR said:


> Doing a good hour each off day, basically just sit on a bike for an hour till my balls go numb lol


 :lol: Pretty much what i do mate.Been doing it whilst the Tour De France highlights have been on and i've suprised myself with keeping up with them:whistling: :lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

DNC said:


> :lol: Pretty much what i do mate.Been doing it whilst the Tour De France highlights have been on and i've suprised myself with keeping up with them:whistling: :lol:


Im just making use of my iPad, put a film on and just peddle away.

Quick update - Weighted myself and I'm 198lbs exactly, not had a turd yet so going to wait to see if i need one then do it again. Either way I'm 15lbs heavier then when I started the cycle, 5 weeks and 6 days ago.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok so workout for next week

Next weeks work outs.

Monday

Db pull overs 8-12 reps

ss

chin ups to failure x3 sets

Bent over row (tight form) 8-12 reps

ss

barbell shrugs to failure x3 sets

Deadlifts 20 rep sets x3 sets.........really focus on a slow negative each set should take over minute

Seated db curls 8-12 reps straight into 1 arm at a time standing hammer curls with the same db's using some body english to get the reps out again to failure x5 sets

Wednesday

Squats 6 sets of 20 reps using the same weight first set have your feet very close together next set a little further apart all the way up to wide squats for the final set

SLDL 6 sets 6-8 reps very slow negative really stretch it

Calve raise machine 6 sets 10-15 reps really squeezing

DB lunges 50 reps with each leg while holding 25kg db's

Friday

DB pullovers 6-8 reps

ss

flat db press 4-6 reps x5 sets

Partial side laterals, pick heavy dbs that you can only do 6 inch ROM reps and do 3 sets 6-8 reps

Clean and press 3 sets 6-8 reps

Weighted dips so you hit failure between 4-6 reps 3 sets each negative should take 3 seconds

1 arm at a time over the head db extensions 8-12 reps 3 sets


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking good that mate.

Wednesday looks like a right laugh:lol:

Good going on the weight gain:thumb:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeh, and what makes it worse is I try and fit it into a 40 minute window.

Thanks mate, want to hit a solid 200lbs by end of play september, seem to be well on target.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Felt like making some burgers!

Heres how it went..

500g lean mince, 1 spring onion, 1 clove garlic, 1 egg










Mush it all together so it holds on its own










add some breadcrums to help bind










mush it together again










roughly split to 4 even balls










sprinkle flour everywhere and start packing and flattening the balls



















cook on the grill on a med heat, once done put some cheese on the top and place back under for a minute.

dollop of tomato sauce, mayo and some leaves










nom


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

they look good altho far to much effort for me. Im that lazy i do the exact same thing as you however i dnt add a thing. I literally take the mince out sprinkle a little garam massala spice then mix into a ball, flatten then coat in buckwheat flour and george foreman usually serve with sweet pot yum.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> they look good altho far to much effort for me. Im that lazy i do the exact same thing as you however i dnt add a thing. I literally take the mince out sprinkle a little garam massala spice then mix into a ball, flatten then coat in buckwheat flour and george foreman usually serve with sweet pot yum.


the prep of the burgers look like 5 minutes, 15mins to grill, not bad really. i usually can't be fcuked to do it either, just that its a saturday and got more time to spare.

cardio update - just finished with my hours worth, did 15 mins of hiit then 30 mins on the bike then another 15 mins hiit. made it a lot more interesting.


----------



## alien64 (May 10, 2009)

Great progresss there......Bristol guy here too! keep it up


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey WWR , hows the training going mate? Been a few days since you posted. Hope all is well. Put the IPad down and do some more reps


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

iPad is probably the best invention known to man kind.

Just been really busy is all, will be able to log it all next week.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

Great journal mate, nice to see you posting up what you've been eating as well. Trying to get the calories in myself. You sort the diet out yourself?

Anyway, good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

0161 said:


> Great journal mate, nice to see you posting up what you've been eating as well. Trying to get the calories in myself. You sort the diet out yourself?
> 
> Anyway, good luck :thumbup1:


Pretty much mate, con only tweaked it a little.

Thanks bud


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Was going to post this in work but they've blocked UKM, wtf? Didnt think I spent that long on it.

Do I did my back and biceps today, went really well, felt really strong - Wasn't one of cons crazy routines just did what I usually do with some of his weird stuff thrown in as i've grown to like it.

The gym has got some new barbells! I was first to pinch one.

Bent over BB Row SS with BB Shrug

60kgsx10/60kgsx20

70kgsx8/70kgsx11

80kgsx6/80kgsx7

90kgsx4(PB)/90kgsx2(could hardly do this!)

60kgsx12/60kgsx9

Was well chuffed with the 90kgs! I remember when I first started training I could hardly do 60kgs for 8

Lat pulldown SS Machine Pullover

70kgsx15/13/10/7

Rackx10/10/8/5

BB curls SS Hammer Curls

30kgsx8/7/7

12kgsx10/10/8


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

ok...what did this nub do to get his ass banned?


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ahh i see hes not banned, just changed his avi. Me = nub.

WWR, hows the training going mate? Or has work been gettin in the way?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Still training bud, Just real busy with work, I mostly get home and sleep from 6pm to 6am :S

Ive not been taking a log of my workouts so havent been able to post up anything.

Going for a PB session tomorrow so will log that for sure.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Look forward to it mate. Work crazy for me also. Sadly , i do the sort of job that means i cant workout for 18-24hrs after. Back day planned tomo but if i end up doing the work then will have to put it off til Saturday. Really would rather not but wont know til tomo.

Will check in when i get a chance mate.

Good luck with the PBs buddy.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Cheers bud

Was hoping to do a few exercises today but managed to work my way up to new pbs on the bench and squat;

Flat bench

60kgs x 5

70kgs x 4

80kgs x 4

90kgs x 4 (pb) was easy too

95kgs x 1 (pb)

100kgs x 1 - (pb) Had a guy spot me with this but he was usless and didnt want to take it further

I recking I could have bagged 105kgs or even 110kgs but will leave with this another month or so.

Squat

60kgs x 4

70kgs x 4

80kgs x 4

90kgs x 4

100kgs x 1

110kgs x 1 pb (didnt think I was going to make it on the way up)

All in all was a good session hardly felt taxing at all, going to the gym tomorrow to see if i can get a deadlift and shoulder press pb Aiming for 70kgs strict.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats on the PBs mate, thats some nice lifting.

My work is back up and running since the fire. Cant believe how different it is trying to do a workout after a 11hr shift. Much respect to anyone that does it.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks mate.

Ok so back in the gym. Doing a all over body 5x5 routine.

Flat Bench

Warm Up - 60kgs x 5

Warm Up - 70kgs x 5

80kgs x 5

80kgs x 5

80kgs x 4 Dunno What happened here, should have been 5

80kgs x 5

80kgs x 3 Right tricep burnt out, doing really controlled reps and I didnt want to risk being stuck under the bench and left to look like a fool!

Row

75kgs x 5 x 5 - Felt nice and easy

Squat

80kgs x 5

90kgs x 5 x 4 Again nice and easy will get the depth a little lower before I up the weight.

Will post my diet up at the end of the day.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey man, been a while. Hows the crack with you mate? Hope your ok buddy.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm doing well mate. Just need to start updating this bloody thing again.

Gone in full circle in less than a month - tried going for strength but the vain pr**k inside of me would rather me looking like I could bench 200kgs than actually doing it.

So back to this volume type training I've been doing. Doing my back tomorrow morning so will post that up.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh and I'm now 205lbs, ooo.. gains are slowly starting to level out so in the last week i've bumped my cals up by another 500 and see where this takes me. Cant believe I started at 183lbs, cool beans.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice mate. I just hit the 205lbs mark also. Sounds like your doing good mate. Keep it going.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

good reading mate keep on posting


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not even going to bother training in the morning ever again. Bad session, no energy.

Rows.

80kgs x 5

80kgs x 5

80kgs x 5

80kgs x 5

80kgs x 8

Wide grip chins

Bw x 8

Bw x 8

Bw x 5

assistance +10kgs x 12

cable pull down - loved this, my lats exploaded whilst doing it

half stack x 12

half stack x 12

half stack x 15

half stack x 20

Shrugs 100kgs x 10,10,8,8,6

BB Curls 40kgs x 12,10,10,9


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Nice mate. I just hit the 205lbs mark also. Sounds like your doing good mate. Keep it going.


Nice one mate! and thanks



garry0770 said:


> good reading mate keep on posting


cheers bud


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Thats some monster wide grip pull ups mate. I wish i had that sort of upper body strength.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Thats some monster wide grip pull ups mate. I wish i had that sort of upper body strength.


mate, its 10kgs assistance, not +10kgs lol. My chinning ability is shocking


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Ah ok. Still better than me mate. I use assisted also but dont get the weight system :S


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Making great progress,loads of PBs I see :thumb:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

xpower said:


> Making great progress,loads of PBs I see :thumb:


thanks mate


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Ah ok. Still better than me mate. I use assisted also but dont get the weight system :S


Was the first time I used the assisted thing - mainly because I wanted to get the bloody reps in... love a good pump


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

After a minor blip in hospital I'm almost good to go for training again.


----------

